# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) قسم سوفت وير الاجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Software ) منقول : عمل حساب علي موقع baidu.com برقم هاتفك

## البوب شريف

عمل حساب علي موقع baidu.com برقم هاتفك
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الموضوع للاخ ضياء ومجرب من طرفي
 بخطوات بسيطة تم فتح الحساب وبرقمي الشخصي كل ما عليك هو متابعة الشرح بالفيديو

----------


## salihmob

مشكور علي الموضوع وامانه النقل

----------


## mohamed73

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم

----------


## جمال الركابي

الف شكر اخي الكريم

----------


## soltacom

شكرا اخي مجدي على الشرح وعلى الموضوع تسلم ايدك.

----------


## mansourselmy6

مشكورا اخي  شكرا

----------

